# Cold Enough For Ya?



## Wiseguyinc (Jan 31, 2007)

20 below this morning with a 40 below windchill. I think I will stay inside for as long as I can this weekend. The high is going to be 10 below.In fact I might jump into the battery buisness....I have a feeling it will be booming. Brrr.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Holy Ice cubes Batman, I feel like I am on the other side of the equator and I live in OHIO. Stay warm.:waving:


----------

